# Setting up my first shoot.



## acparsons (May 27, 2016)

Setting up my first model shoot. It will be time for photos. I have two weeks to plan it, it won't be too difficult to plan poses as it's themed. Luckily I have found a studio that is looking for feedback.  Do I need a contract for shoot? I may want to use the photos for stock photography and would like to add them to my portfolio.


----------



## tirediron (May 27, 2016)

You don't necessarily need a contract, but you do need a document which spells out for you and the model what is allowed and not allowed in terms of use, etc.  My basic TF* agreement states that the model should expect 6-8 finished digital files from a 90 minute session and that each of us can use them for portfolio/self-promotion/peer review & professional critique, but not for other/commercial use without consent by both.  Since you're planning on using these as stock images, that needs to be made clear.


----------



## KmH (May 27, 2016)

I would suggest you ask an attorney licensed in South Korea regarding release and publication laws that would apply to the photos.


----------



## beagle100 (May 30, 2016)

KmH said:


> I would suggest you ask an attorney licensed in South Korea regarding release and publication laws that would apply to the photos.



nothing like getting the lawyers involved for a free photo shoot
(hope the attorney gives free intellectual property rights advice)


----------



## KmH (May 30, 2016)

Nothing like being financially ruined after being sued for stock photo use, portfolio use, or someone getting physically hurt during a free photo shoot.


----------



## hfocal (Jun 4, 2016)

Hello pros, just a quick question somewhat related ..  are there release templates online that can be used in Canada where  I'll be doing my shoots ?  

I've managed to gather a few but not sure if I need have one created specifically for us here in Canada. I think most of the ones I found are for US professionals.

Thanks in Advance


----------

